

Feds may set Gulf oil slick ablaze - mechanician
http://money.cnn.com/2010/04/27/news/economy/oil_rig_gulf/index.htm?hpt=T1

======
mechanician
Having to do this is really unfortunate. However it could be spectacular to
see.

